# Shimano CM-1000 not shipped with bike mount



## ithier10 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, so I finally received my 2 x new Shimano CM-1000 sports camera's and am bemused why Shimano wouldn't supply a suitable bike mount.

Considering the target market is 50/50 between cycling and fishing.

Any way I thought I would post the website I just ordered my mounts from here to save any other users of the camera some time. The mount I chose fits my Garmin 510 on top and the camera underneath using an aluminium mount that is light and stream lined. I also have the rear seat mount that fits nicely under the seal using the seat mounts.

????????????????ANDECHS YOU ????????

Its a Japanese company and they take Paypal. They have a mount for most head units and a number of mounting options.

Now to order the SM-EWW01 Wirelss Unit for my Dura-Ace Di2 System to get gear data on the video along with the power/speed/cadence it already shows.

This unit is not available in Australia yet.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

cool..
guess you got this mount?
??????? ??????? Type2????????(ABS)? - ANDECHSyou

i was thinking of getting the go pro mount from k-edge, but this is really cool that it can house 2 things


----------

